# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Sperma

## EricSoemers

Het is mij de laatste maanden opgevallen dat er in mijn sperma een zwarte substantie zit. Ik heb het niet over een kleine hoeveelheid maar meer zwart dan wit.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi EricSoemers,

Heb je zelf de laatste tijd iets gemerkt wat dit zou kunnen verklaren? Bijvoorbeeld een ander soort medicijn? Ik denk dat er bij jou wat bloed meekomt in je sperma, oud bloed wordt donker van kleur. Ik zou je in ieder geval adviseren om even een bezoekje aan je huisarts te brengen, dit soort dingen klinken nooit erg gezond!

Succes!

----------


## christel1

Ik zou ook zeggen, probeer het eens in een potje te doen en neem het mee naar de HA dan kan hij het opsturen naar het labo voor onderzoek en weet je direct wat er mis is of niet mis is. Je kan zo'n potje kopen bij de apotheek of er 1 gaan vragen aan je HA, die hebben dat toch altijd in stock, allé de mijne toch

----------


## ikke64

Bloed is het meest waarschijnlijk inderdaad. Als je een monster wil laten onderzoeken, neem dan van tevoren contact op met de HA. Deze kan aangeven op welk manier je het monster dient aan te leveren. Zoals in een speciaal potje, op een speciaal tijdstip, op zelfs op een speciale plaats, (lab, ziekenhuis ed)
Het bloed moet erens vandaan komen en is zeker de moeite waard om te laten onderzoeken. Natuulijk weet ik niet hoe oud je bent, maar als je al wat ouder bent kan het wijzen op prostaat problemen. Laat het in ieder geval onderzoeken, want uit je woorden concludeer ik dat het al wat langer duurt en bij elke zaaklosing het geval is.

Succes er mee. Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

Ikke heeft gelijk!

Vraag aan HA wanneer je het best een staal neemt; s'morgens/nuchter/voor- of na je ochtendplas etc...

Sterkte!!

----------

